# Seriously Considerin gPurchasing an '03 Altima 2.5s, a few concerns though



## Daytripper (May 1, 2007)

Hey everyone!

As you can probably tell I'm new to the forums, so I'll start with a brief background to my situation.

Basically my first car (a 1990 Olds) has finally bit the dust so I'm now in the market for some new wheels, first on my list as you may have guessed is the Altima. I've loved this car since the 3rd generation redesign in '02, I love the styling and especially love the ride but have never seriously looked at them until now.

I took out a Black '03 Altima 2.5s with 85,000 kms today and immediately fell in love with the car, it's pretty much the max a can go with my financial standing. What I didn't expect however was when I researched more about the car on the net today that the '02 and to a lesser extent the '03 have had major problems with the engine which included several recalls which I'm sure you're more than aware of. Needless to say I'm now left very very worried.

*So here's where you guys come in, how worried should I be ? Just how rampant was this problem ? Would the problem in most of the '03's now be fixed due to the recall ? Needless to say I'm rather worried about plucking down a good amount of cash on a car that's engine may or may not conk out on me prematurely...*

Despite all these worries though I still can't help but WANT this car. I plan to grab the VIN number from the dealer in the next day or so and get a history check on the vehicle. I also plan on hopefully getting my mechanic to do an inspection on the vehicle.

*And finally, are you guys happy with your Altima ? And despite the recall problems would you still reccommend it to others ? *

I appreciate any and all feedback you guys can provide, and who know maybe sometime soon I'll be posting regularily on these forums as a happy Altima owner


----------



## downlaoder (Apr 18, 2007)

I just traded my 03 2.5 altima for an 07 2.5s altima. I liked the 03 model. It had a lot of power for a 4 cylinder. Here are some of the issue i had to put up with the old car. I had to replace my brakepads almost every year( iguess it's due to my heavy foot& car size). As far as the engine goes i dint have any problems at all. I once replaced my crank shaft position sensor @ 70K km set me back a $400 canadian. The rad under warrenty thats about it. I started to hear a rattling noise under the car.When i spoke to dealer he said it could be the heat sheid.Even before i got it fixed i traded my car. Nothing major.


----------



## downlaoder (Apr 18, 2007)

downlaoder said:


> I just traded my 03 2.5 altima for an 07 2.5s altima. I liked the 03 model. It had a lot of power for a 4 cylinder. Here are some of the issue i had to put up with the old car. I had to replace my brakepads almost every year( iguess it's due to my heavy foot& car size). As far as the engine goes i dint have any problems at all. I once replaced my crank shaft position sensor @ 70K km set me back a $400 canadian. The rad under warrenty thats about it. I started to hear a rattling noise under the car.When i spoke to dealer he said it could be the heat sheid.Even before i got it fixed i traded my car. Nothing major.


By the way never serviced my car @ dealer..no maintenance crap..just regular oil change


----------



## bolt_on_alty (May 28, 2007)

ok seriously the 2.5 has no advantages. u can find a used 3.5 for the same price. if u cnt your not looking hard enough. why get a balls less wonder that doesnt even get better mpg than the v6. the altima is a great car but wouldnt u like the most award winnin engine of the last 15 years : a nissan 6 cylinder? dude drive a 3.5 and you will save a future purchase of a sports car. what do i mean? the stock v6 will beat a bmw z4 or porsche boxter or honda s2000 (if u can drive like me ) =p


----------



## civiceatr87 (May 30, 2007)

i too have a 03 2.5s and i have not had any problems what so ever, except for the same brake problem downlaoder has (replacing them frequently.) the 3.5<<(250hp///220 ft-lb give or take) does come with more power and torque stock than the 2.5 <<(175hp///180 ft-lb)...but "I" have to keep it true to the 4-bangers...i have a cold air intake on mine but its a 5spd and it'll eat civics and 2nd gen eclipse's all day!


----------

